# Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?



## fischbär (19. März 2017)

Ich habe in letzter Zeit einige Rollen aus verschiedensten Quellen gekauft und mir ist aufgefallen, dass sie nahezu alle vom Grundaufbau identisch sind. Unterschiede existierten nur in spezifischen Qualitätsmerkmalen. Anzahl Kugellager, Wormshaft, etc.
Aber im Grund waren alle sehr ähnlich aufgebaut. Weiß jemand wieso? Gab es mal irgendein Superdesign was alle kopieren oder kommen die alle aus der selben Chinesischen Klitsche, die eine Art Baukasten und Markenbedruckung anbietet?
Hier wäre ein Prototyp von dem was ich meine:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248795

In dem Fall mit Wormshaft.


----------



## Andal (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Nicht alle...

http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/verkauf-angeln-meeresangeln-meeresrollen-peerless-bam-1890,18,0,0.html


----------



## JottU (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Irgendwann kristallisiert sich halt ein maximum raus. Da sind die Unterschiede halt minnimal.
Siehe Motoren unterschiedlicher Hersteller.


----------



## ATRiot01 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Versteh deine Frage nicht so ganz...was sollte man denn an einer Stationärrolle anders bauen um sich zu unterscheiden?
Klar gab und giebts es da ein paar Ansätze, aber im Grunde hat sich nunmal das allerseits bekannte System als am effektivsten und wohl sicher auch am wirtschaftlichtesten erwiesen.
Deine Vermutung mit der selben Fabrik für alle Rollen ist aber auch gar nicht mal so falsch...soviele giebt es da wohl nicht und die produzieren dann auch gleich mehrere Rollen für verschiedene Hersteller, auch unter Verwendung der selben Einzelteile.
Auch giebt es etliche Rollen die wirklich identisch sind, aus der gleichen Fabrik kommen, und einfach nur unterschiedlich lackiert und gelabelt werden.


----------



## jkc (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Moin, naja, "nahezu alle modernen Rollen"? Also ohne mich intensiv damit auseinander gesetzt zu haben sehe ich da teilweise schon gehörige Unterschiede, Bzw. unterschiedliche Detaillösungen, mal ein Beispiel für ein Bauteil:

Nadellager
Walzenlager
Sperrklinke

Grüße JK


----------



## ATRiot01 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Finde deine Links irgendwie verwirrend..aber okay, liegt villeicht auch an der Uhrzeit.
Aber Ich bin auch der Meinung das das Grundprinzip Stationärrolle nun mal steht. Unterschiede giebt es nur im Detail, und die können gewaltig sein!^^
Irgendwie muss ja der weit angenehmere Lauf einer Stella gegenüber einer Exage begründet sein...und das ist sicher nicht nur subjektiv...


----------



## jkc (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Ja, musste noch etwas dran rumdoktern, jetzt sollte es aber passen...


----------



## ATRiot01 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Joar...und nun frage ich mich ob ich wirklich eine Stella will..sieht nach ner Menge empfindlicher Feinmechanik aus xD
Aber wie gesagt, das ist auch nur eine *Detailveränderung*..es ist und bleibt eine Statio nach gängigigem Prinzip...verstehe daher die Intention des Threads nicht so wirklich...


----------



## jkc (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Ja genau, sag ich ja.#6


----------



## Rannebert (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Ich weiss ja auch nicht, warum nahezu alle Autowagen seit vielen Jahren fast identisch aufgebaut sind....
Spezifische Qualitätsmerkmale gibt es zwar, aber meist ist der Motor vorne verbaut, sonst sind sie alle sehr ähnlich. Da gab es wohl mal ein chinesisches Superdesign!


----------



## Carsten_ (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Genau das lag mir auch auf der Zunge 
 Ist halt so, das optimalste Design das eine Rolle haben kann... bis wer mit einer Revolution kommt


----------



## heinzi (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*



Andal schrieb:


> Nicht alle...
> 
> http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/verkauf-angeln-meeresangeln-meeresrollen-peerless-bam-1890,18,0,0.html



Hallo Andal, schöner Link. Die Rollen sehen schon sehr old school aus, aber halt so, das sie mir schon wieder gefallen. Sag mal, hat der Preis deiner Ansicht nach seine Berechtigung? Materialfrage?


----------



## Purist (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Aber im Grund waren alle sehr ähnlich aufgebaut. Weiß jemand wieso? Gab es mal irgendein Superdesign was alle kopieren oder kommen die alle aus der selben Chinesischen Klitsche, die eine Art Baukasten und Markenbedruckung anbietet?



Superdesign? Es hat sich quasi ein Standard herauskristalisiert, zusammen mit Sparmaßnahmen bietet der Standard bequem Modifikationsmöglichkeiten in alle Richtungen (Ausstattung/Außendesign). Insofern liegt der Verdacht des Baukastens recht nah an der Realität, die scheinbare heutige Vielfalt auf dem Markt ist große Augenwischerei, wie bei anderen Produkten auch (siehe z.B. Autos).

Davon abweichende Rollenkonstruktionen sind in der Vergangenheit aus Kostengründen (z.B. durch minimale Toleranzen, Fertigungs- und Materialpreise) eingestellt worden, manche davon waren einfach zu robust gebaut.


----------



## Minimax (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

es gibt freilich Alternativkonzepte:

http://www.jwyoungs.co.uk/heritage.htm #6


----------



## Andal (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*



heinzi schrieb:


> Hallo Andal, schöner Link. Die Rollen sehen schon sehr old school aus, aber halt so, das sie mir schon wieder gefallen. Sag mal, hat der Preis deiner Ansicht nach seine Berechtigung? Materialfrage?



Sind halt keine großen Produktionszahlen, aber dafür sind die quasi nicht kleinzukriegen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Die sogenannte Meta. hat sich durchgesetzt, besticht wohl durch den ökonomischen Nutzen wie ökologischen und taugt.

Von mir aus gern, ich habe meine Anforderungen und die werden nun fast von jeder Rolle erfüllt.


----------



## Deep Down (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Das mechanische Prinzip bleibt eben immer das Selbe.
Es findet aber immer eine stetige Weiterentwicklung im Detail statt. Etwas Neues wird eingeführt, wird übernommen und setzt sich durch.
Wenn ich mir mal ne Rolle aus den 70/80igern anschaue, dann werden die Änderungen sehr deutlich.


----------



## phatfunky (22. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das mechanische Prinzip bleibt eben immer das Selbe.
> Es findet aber immer eine stetige Weiterentwicklung im Detail statt. Etwas Neues wird eingeführt, wird übernommen und setzt sich durch.
> Wenn ich mir mal ne Rolle aus den 70/80igern anschaue, dann werden die Änderungen sehr deutlich.




Genau. Und dennoch unter sich alle sehr änhlich. Ist mit vielen Dinge so. In den 70/80igern waren Autos alle sehr kantig, heutzutage haben sie abgerundeten Formen. Das könnte man auch sagen dass sie alle gleich aussehen.


----------



## pennfanatic (22. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Und bald werden alle Autos wieder eckig.
Fand die Form der dam quick sehr gut und auch die Qualität.
Besitze 330, 440 und 550 er....
Da müssen die modernen erstmal ran!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Für das Geld, das damals diese Rollen (umgerechnet auf heutige Preise) gekostet haben, kriegste auch heute Topmaterial..

Der Unterschied:
Preiswertere Rollen die funzten, das gabs damals praktisch gar nicht...

Entweder richtig Geld legen oder ne Zerbröselbilligrolle kaufen.

Heute halten zumindest auch mittelpreisige Rollen zumindest ein bisschen was aus..

Ob die dann alle mehr oder weniger gleich aussehen oder aufgebaut sind (was bei vielen sicher der Fall ist), ist dann für viele sicher nicht der Punkt..


----------



## Shura (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Aber im Grund waren alle sehr ähnlich aufgebaut. Weiß jemand wieso? Gab es mal irgendein Superdesign was alle kopieren oder kommen die alle aus der selben Chinesischen Klitsche, die eine Art Baukasten und Markenbedruckung anbietet?



So abwegig ist der Gedanke gar nicht - die schimpfen sich OEM-Rollen, und so ziemlich jeder "Großhersteller" bedient sich da mittlerweile in Fernost. 

Vielleicht interessant für dich:

http://www.alanhawk.com/blog/rebdd.html



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und bald werden alle Autos wieder eckig.
> Fand die Form der dam quick sehr gut und auch die Qualität.
> Besitze 330, 440 und 550 er....
> Da müssen die modernen erstmal ran!



Na sichi, die sind simpel und robust gebaut, laufen mit Pflege sehr lange zuverlässig und haben alle ein Herstellertypisches Design (nutze selber alte Quicks) Alte Quicks, Mitchells und ABUs sehen total unterschiedlich aus und unterscheiden sich auch vom inneren Aufbau.

Bis auf die Peerless und maybe Zeebaas / Van Staal fallen mir gerade auch keine Vertreiber mehr ein, die ein sich von der Masse abhebendes Design Heute noch bauen oder bauen lassen.


----------



## fischbär (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Genialer Artikel! Danke! Wer sind denn die großen in China?


----------



## Shura (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Xuanqi zum Beispiel (Stehen auch alle im Text von Alan)

Mal zum vergleich das Modell ohne Label naggich von dieser Firma

http://www.xqfishing.com/Upload/PicFiles/2014.12.9_17.13.19_9032.jpg

Und das für den Deutschen Markt umgefärbte Modell mit anderer Kurbel und Spule. Ich wette, wenn man bissl mehr sucht, findet man da noch viel mehr Beispiele in Richtung Cormoran, Balzer etc. :3

http://media.gerlinger.de/media/cat...Angelrolle-Frontbremsrolle-Links-Seitlich.jpg


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

zum vergleich 


DAM Quick FZ DLX 940 FD

http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/EroAAOSwKOJYJbex/s-l500.jpg




Kastking Mela 

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81EjoH2%2BiDL._SL1500_.jpg



Trulinoya-jaguar-2000​

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1c8nhOVXXXXaBaXXXq6xXFXXXu/Trulinoya-jaguar-2000-angelrolle-spinnrolle-ja2000-9-1bb-%C3%BCbersetzungsverh%C3%A4ltnis-5-2-1-doppel-metall-spool-baitcasting.jpg


----------



## fischbär (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

Also kann man sagen: die Rollen ähneln sich weil sie alle von den selben Chinabuden gebaut werden und dann umgelabelt. Markenhersteller lassen sie sich leicht modifiziert bauen und verkaufen dieses modell dann exklusiv.
Ernüchternd.


----------



## Shura (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Also kann man sagen: die Rollen ähneln sich weil sie alle von den selben Chinabuden gebaut werden und dann umgelabelt. Markenhersteller lassen sie sich leicht modifiziert bauen und verkaufen dieses modell dann exklusiv.
> Ernüchternd.



ALLE sicher nicht, aber im Preisbereich von 1-100€ fällt das schon auf! Und es variiert je nach Marke - das sind zumindest meine Beobachtungen. Ganz genau wissen das sowieso nur die Leute, die da direkt drinstecken.


----------



## Purist (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Also kann man sagen: die Rollen ähneln sich weil sie alle von den selben Chinabuden gebaut werden und dann umgelabelt. Markenhersteller lassen sie sich leicht modifiziert bauen und verkaufen dieses modell dann exklusiv.



Richtig, aber das ist bei den Ruten genauso |rolleyes



fischbär schrieb:


> Ernüchternd.



Oder auch die Erkenntnis, dass die Produktvielfalt der heutigen Zeit meist nur schöner Schein ist.


----------



## Deep Down (26. März 2017)

*AW: Wieso sind nahezu alle modernen Rollen identisch aufgebaut?*

@knutwuchtig
Das sollen die gleichen Rollen sein?


----------

